# date/time mismatch between server & client



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Guyes,
I've win 2003 server (active directory based) connected with 5 laptops (win XP). date & time of 1 laptop was 1 day behind (if today is 19/06/08, the date in the laptop is 18/06/08). but, no problem to access the server.

but after fix the date in the laptop with current date, then getting ERROR message while log In - "your date/time is not similar with the network date/time".

I m just confused. please help...


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check the timezone that the computer is set to. Perhaps the "time" is correct based on time zone. For example, network server is on PST and one laptop is on EST. Although the server might be 12:00 PM, the EST laptop might show 3:00 PM, which would be correct. So I'd look at that first.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,
Can u explain how to check The "PST" & "EST" timezone of the server & laptop?
But, both of server & laptop's time are : (GMT +06.00) Astana, Dhaka.

So, where's the problem???


----------

